# branden smith??????



## rex upshaw (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone hear of potential academic troubles?


----------



## Buck (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I saw it posted on AJC.  Made me sick to read it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 9, 2010)

UGA sports blog ‘Academic issues’ sideline UGA’s Branden Smith
7:07 pm August 9, 2010, by Tim Tucker

ATHENS — Branden Smith — expected to contribute to Georgia’s football team on defense, offense and special teams — is not currently practicing with the Bulldogs because he is “working through some academic issues,” coach Mark Richt said Monday.

Richt said the situation will be resolved “soon –- by the end of the week.”

Asked if he expects Smith back with the team, Richt would only repeat: “Branden is working through some academic issues right now.” Richt wouldn’t say what the “academic issues” are.

Smith, a sophomore from Atlanta, was not on the field for either of Monday’s two practices. He participated in Georgia’s first few practices of preseason camp last week but is believed to have missed practices on Friday and Saturday.

He would be a big loss for the Bulldogs.

As a freshman last season, he played in 13 games, seeing action in all facets of the game.

On special teams, he returned 16 kickoffs for 279 yards, a 17.4-yard average. On offense, he lined up occasionally in various spots — running back, quarterback and wide receiver — and rushed for 209 yards and two touchdowns on 17 carries and caught two passes for seven yards. And on defense, his primary role, he showed promise at cornerback.

He entered preseason camp in close competition with senior Vance Cuff for a starting spot at one corner.


Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope he gets it handled!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2010)

Man Rex, looks like you did some serious cussing in that last post... Lol.  Sorry to hear about branden.  Kids are supposed to be there for the education first, no matter what school they're at.  Not too sorry he's not on the field though.  You know I can't help that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2010)

Yall may know something that I don't but from what I read it sounded like he'll be back real soon.  Where are yall seing that he's gone?  "Resolved by the end of the week."  doesn't sound like anything to get down and out about.


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (Aug 9, 2010)

Who in the heck taught them Professors how to grade.

They will get him straight


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall may know something that I don't but from what I read it sounded like he'll be back real soon.  Where are yall seing that he's gone?  "Resolved by the end of the week."  doesn't sound like anything to get down and out about.



Resolved doesn't necessarily mean they will be fixed.  Sounds like richt just meant they would know whether or not he was coming back by the end of the week.

That's how I read it.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 10, 2010)

"academic issues"? At Georgia? 

I thought you had the best "tutoring" system in the SEC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Resolved doesn't necessarily mean they will be fixed.  Sounds like richt just meant they would know whether or not he was coming back by the end of the week.
> 
> That's how I read it.



Yeah I realize that.  But resolved doesn't necessarily mean he's done either.  I just wondered why everybody was so sure this was catastrophic news.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> "academic issues"? At Georgia?
> 
> I thought you had the best "tutoring" system in the SEC.



You're a class act.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I realize that.  But resolved doesn't necessarily mean he's done either.  I just wondered why everybody was so sure this was catastrophic news.



i hope i jumped the gun, but when i saw the title saying "future in doubt", i got worried.  hopefully it will be resolved quickly, but even if he is eligible, i hate to see him missing reps.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i hope i jumped the gun, but when i saw the title saying "future in doubt", i got worried.  hopefully it will be resolved quickly, but even if he is eligible, i hate to see him missing reps.



I agree.  CMR said he expected him back by the end of the week so for now I'm not gonna worry about it.  I definitely hate for him to miss the scrimmage today.


----------



## specrider (Aug 10, 2010)

I haven't heard where CMR said he would be back by the end of the week. CMR said Branden Smith is working through some academic issues right now. The press asked if B. Smith was expected to return, Richt repeated the same exact statement. None of us know. It's up in the air at this point but as mentioned, he also said it should be resolved by Friday. "Resolved" doesn't necessarily mean a positive outcome but i hope for the best. I don't know what kind of academic issues could have surfaced, classes begin on the 16th and there's been plenty of time to worry about last winter semester unless it's some summer school issue. The Regent's test is no longer required.

Also B. Smith's twitter update is interesting, saying somewhat fatalistic type stuff. Things like everything happens for a reason.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 10, 2010)

Well???  What does his twitter update say? Remember that not everyone is a twitter.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

specrider said:


> I haven't heard where CMR said he would be back by the end of the week. CMR said Branden Smith is working through some academic issues right now. The press asked if B. Smith was expected to return, Richt repeated the same exact statement. None of us know. It's up in the air at this point but as mentioned, he also said it should be resolved by Friday. "Resolved" doesn't necessarily mean a positive outcome but i hope for the best. I don't know what kind of academic issues could have surfaced, classes begin on the 16th and there's been plenty of time to worry about last winter semester unless it's some summer school issue. The Regent's test is no longer required.
> 
> Also B. Smith's twitter update is interesting, saying somewhat fatalistic type stuff. Things like everything happens for a reason.



Yall may all be right.  The sky may indeed be falling.  But in more than one article, it did say that CMR said he expected Smith back by the end of the week.  Sorry to ruin your pitty party.  Maybe he won't get to play.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

Sophomore Branden Smith, a starting candidate at cornerback, missed Georgia’s football practice Monday because of what coach Mark Richt called “academic issues.”

Richt said he could not be more specific. 

Story: Well-traveled Hamilton looking for home with Bulldogs 
“Branden is actually working through some academic issues right now,” Richt said. “So he’s just working on that.”

*The situation does not appear to be long term. *Richt said he expected it resolved “soon,” possibly by the end of the week.

In the meantime, Richt said anyone who can play corner opposite projected starter Brandon Boykin is working there right now. One freshman who has stood out is Derek Owens,

“He’s actually had a good camp,” Richt said. “Very instinctive, breaks on the ball well, has good hands. For a little guy, he’s not afraid to stick his nose in there.” 

Owens, a 5-foot-9 product of Jacksonville, Fla., said he benefited from staying in Athens after summer workouts, which allowed him to delve further into the playbook.

“I sat, and I stayed here, so I could go into camp focused,” Owens said. “Some of the players (have been) like, ‘Keep doing what you’re doing, and you’re gonna be out there on that field. You’re gonna play this year.’ I’m just staying focused, not trying to get into all that.”

Injury updates

Defensive back Quintin Banks missed practice with some swelling in his knee. Banks, a senior who played in four games last year, is two years off MCL surgery.

Inside linebacker Richard Samuel has a knee injury, the specifics of which Richt didn’t know for sure. 

“We think that both of them are more than probable for our first ballgame,” Richt said. “Quintin’s more day-to-day, and Richard might be more like a week or two.”

Scrimmage on tap

Georgia will hold its first scrimmage Tuesday. Richt said it will involve a lot of situational work, such as two-minute drills, third-and-shorts, and so on.

New starting quarterback Aaron Murray will see live action, although it will be against the second-teamers.

“I’d really like for the No. 1 units to perform extremely well,” Richt said. “At this time of the year our No. 1 units go against our No. 2 units. So I hope the No. 1 offense plays great, and I hope the No. 1 defense plays great.”

He said it

“We still haven’t finished half of our playbook,” safety Jakar Hamilton said. “I put my playbook on the scale one day, and it weighed eight pounds. So I guess it was eight pounds of knowledge.” 



Read more: http://www.macon.com/2010/08/10/1223745/academic-issue-sidelines-smith.html#ixzz0wF6uAEWy


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

Cornerback Branden Smith didn’t practice Monday, which head coach Mark Richt said was because he is having “some academic issues.”


BRANDEN SMITH
When asked more in detail about Smith’s issues, Richt repeated himself, hinting he wouldn’t and couldn’t comment further, but said Smith should be back to practice soon.
“Branden is working through some academic issues right now,” Richt said. “(He should be back) by the end of this week.”
Richt has high expectations of Tuesday’s scrimmage

The Bulldogs will be in full pads for their first scrimmage of fall camp Tuesday, with the No. 1 offense and defense going against the No. 2 offense and defense.

Richt said he wants the players to focus on keeping penalties to an absolute minimum as well as turnovers, saying he wants it “to be played cleanly.” Richt also said he expects the No. 1 units to perform “extremely well.”

Richt said Tuesday will mark the first day the Bulldogs will do more tackling than they have thus far and he also said it will give the offense and defense run through different scenarios on the field.

“Everything will be live with the quarterback,” Richt said. “We’ll get a chance to practice some third and short situations, some third and medium situations, some redzone situations, some two-minute drills. I think actually we’ll try to come out from deep in the territory also, so we’ll hit a lot of situations along with few drives also.”

Richt also said he expects guys to come out Tuesday to compete hard for playing time, saying that though the coaches know who will get most of the snaps during the season, nothing is set in stone.

“I just wanna fast paced, high energy, highly spirited scrimmage where guys are competing against each other, offense versus defense, and also competing for playing time with their own position players,” Richt said.

Richt likes what he sees on special teams

The special teams unit practiced for the first time Monday morning, running schemes and working through plays.

Richt said it was a good first practice, but the unit still has “a ways to go.”

“The punt and punt return block teams, they worked against each other most of the time, and just really good quality work,” Richt said. “We definitely got a ways to go, but there’s a lot of veterans on our punt team especially and our punt return block team is coming together nicely, so it was a good start.”

Richt said the special teams didn’t work on any extra points or field goals Monday and that would happen during Tuesday’s practice.


----------



## specrider (Aug 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yall may all be right.  The sky may indeed be falling.  But in more than one article, it did say that CMR said he expected Smith back by the end of the week.  Sorry to ruin your pitty party.  Maybe he won't get to play.



What a stupid comment. Pitty Party? hardly, the tone of the posts was indicating that many thought he would be back at practice soon. There has been nothing to indicate that he will or will not return soon.....as i said, it's still up in the air.

However B Smith's last twitter posts said some not so encouraging things...things to the effect of, it's in God's hands now and he also mentioned some sort of test. Nobody wants him to play more than me but there is no real reason to believe that he will or will not be on the fireld soon. we will have to wait and see.

People have been speculating if he is even in Ga.


----------



## specrider (Aug 10, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Well???  What does his twitter update say? Remember that not everyone is a twitter.



http://twitter.com/Brandensmith1


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

specrider said:


> What a stupid comment. Pitty Party? hardly, the tone of the posts was indicating that many thought he would be back at practice soon. There has been nothing to indicate that he will or will not return soon.....as i said, it's still up in the air.
> However B Smith's last twitter posts said some not so encouraging things...things to the effect of, it's in God's hands now and he also mentioned some sort of test. Nobody wants him to play more than me but there is no real reason to believe that he will or will not be on the fireld soon. we will have to wait and see.



Really?

I bet you're a fun guy to hang out with.


----------



## specrider (Aug 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Really?
> 
> I bet you're a fun guy to hang out with.



Wish I could say the same for you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

specrider said:


> Wish I could say the same for you.



Ok man whatever.


----------



## Keith Stone (Aug 10, 2010)

specrider said:


> What a stupid comment. Pitty Party? hardly, the tone of the posts was indicating that many thought he would be back at practice soon. There has been nothing to indicate that he will or will not return soon.....as i said, it's still up in the air.
> 
> However B Smith's last twitter posts said some not so encouraging things...things to the effect of, it's in God's hands now and he also mentioned some sort of test. Nobody wants him to play more than me but there is no real reason to believe that he will or will not be on the fireld soon. we will have to wait and see.
> 
> People have been speculating if he is even in Ga.



I guess my first post will be this one - nice copy and past job from Scout.com.  His twitter page referred to a couple of off days that he will be at home like many of the other players and nothing more.  The test was referenced was a grading mishap that will be corrected soon.  Those "speculating"are those that just want to create drama(like you).  Get some original info of go away.  Sorry if this is a bit blunt for a new person, but this post is just a stupid hack job.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

Keith Stone said:


> I guess my first post will be this one - nice copy and past job from Scout.com.  His twitter page referred to a couple of off days that he will be at home like many of the other players and nothing more.  The test was referenced was a grading mishap that will be corrected soon.  Those "speculating"are those that just want to create drama(like you).  Get some original info of go away.  Sorry if this is a bit blunt for a new person, but this post is just a stupid hack job.



I bet he drinks whine coolers and thinks Maroon 5 rocks.


----------



## specrider (Aug 10, 2010)

Keith Stone said:


> I guess my first post will be this one - nice copy and past job from Scout.com.  His twitter page referred to a couple of off days that he will be at home like many of the other players and nothing more.  The test was referenced was a grading mishap that will be corrected soon.  Those "speculating"are those that just want to create drama(like you).  Get some original info of go away.  Sorry if this is a bit blunt for a new person, but this post is just a stupid hack job.



FYI, I never visit scout.com, never have, never will.  If I copied anyone it was CMR's interview. I work in Athens and hear a little bit more than the average person. Yes, a lot of it is rumor but sometimes it's true. I won;t post what I am hearing because it's all speculation and you and another person seem to have a hard enough time keeping up with the English langauge as is. Test out your reading comprehension and read what I wrote, all I said is that we will have to wait and see, pointing out that there was no reason to be positive about it, as many on here seem to be. No reason to be negative either.

If scout is saying what you imply, any intelligent person could tell I wasn't copying them because I said something different. B. Smith's (and others) twitter page is known beyond the realm of scout's website you know. In fact, you're doing more speculating than me by saying there was a grading mishap.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2010)

specrider said:


> FYI, I never visit scout.com, never have, never will.  If I copied anyone it was CMR's interview. I work in Athens and hear a little bit more than the average person. Yes, a lot of it is rumor but sometimes it's true. I won;t post what I am hearing because it's all speculation and you and another person seem to have a hard enough time keeping up with the English langauge as is. Test out your reading comprehension and read what I wrote, all I said is that we will have to wait and see, pointing out that there was no reason to be positive about it, as many on here seem to be. No reason to be negative either.
> 
> If scout is saying what you imply, any intelligent person could tell I wasn't copying them because I said something different. B. Smith's (and others) twitter page is known beyond the realm of scout's website you know. In fact, you're doing more speculating than me by saying there was a grading mishap.



lighten up, francis.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> lighten up, francis.



For real.  I can't decide if this is Ol Red playing a trick on us or if this guy is being for real.

He won't last long here if he's really wound this tight.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> For real.  I can't decide if this is Ol Red playing a trick on us or if this guy is being for real.
> 
> He won't last long here if he's really wound this tight.



Where did that fellar come from?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Where did that fellar come from?



Mamby pamby land.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mamby pamby land.


----------



## specrider (Aug 10, 2010)

We'll all know soon enough. Richt said it may be next week now, but I guess keith stone can read that over there on his scout.com account. 

I'm curious to know what the problem is exactly. Everyone seems to think it's a standardized test.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

specrider said:


> We'll all know soon enough. Richt said it may be next week now, but I guess keith stone can read that over there on his scout.com account.
> 
> I'm curious to know what the problem is exactly. Everyone seems to think it's a standardized test.



No way for anybody to know.  And we may never know.  I personally don't care.  I just want the problem, whatever it is, fixed.  Makes no difference to me what he's having trouble with.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I personally think there may be more to this whole Branden Smith deal. I sure hope I'm wrong, but I've got a bad feeling about it.

Been following the kid on Twitter. He spits out some pretty intriguing comments. Makes you think the kid has some mental instabilities..

He sure makes things sound like they are a lot more serious than some academic problems...


Stressed out
about 12 hours ago via Twitter for Android

Ready for all this to be over with.......just can't think right........
about 1 hour ago via Twitter for Android

Ready to really go home, like today. I will feel much better.
about 1 hour ago via Twitter for Android

There comes a time when you have to choose between turning the page and closing the book.
about 1 hour ago via Twitter for Android

Make Your Smile Change The World - But Dont Let The World Change Your Smile..
42 minutes ago via Twitter for Android


----------



## specrider (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No way for anybody to know.  And we may never know.  I personally don't care.  I just want the problem, whatever it is, fixed.  Makes no difference to me what he's having trouble with.



I hear ya, it's just a strange time of year to be having academic issues. He had a good GPA his freshman year and most football players are not messing around with summer school. It's concerning to me what the problem is because you never hear of other schools having academic issues when the player's grades are in order. I would feel much better about the situation if B. Smith were being allowed to practice.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

specrider said:


> I hear ya, it's just a strange time of year to be having academic issues. He had a good GPA his freshman year and most football players are not messing around with summer school. It's concerning to me what the problem is because you never hear of other schools having academic issues when the player's grades are in order. I would feel much better about the situation if B. Smith were being allowed to practice.



That very well could be.  it might be something else that CMR has just chosen to keep quiet and is referring to as "acedemic issues" as a way of protecting Smith.  Whatever it is, I hope it's nothing real serious.  If his twitter updates are to be taken at face value, something is sure bothering him.


----------



## Keith Stone (Aug 11, 2010)

specrider said:


> We'll all know soon enough. Richt said it may be next week now, but I guess keith stone can read that over there on his scout.com account.
> 
> I'm curious to know what the problem is exactly. Everyone seems to think it's a standardized test.



Yeah, somebody that wants to remain anonymous per the AJC speculated a test...you know its appropriate to give credit to your sources.

You work in Athens?  Put me down for 3 pizzas after the UT game.  I'm sure you'll be handing the out on Baxter.


----------



## specrider (Aug 11, 2010)

Keith Stone said:


> Yeah, somebody that wants to remain anonymous per the AJC speculated a test...you know its appropriate to give credit to your sources.
> 
> You work in Athens?  Put me down for 3 pizzas after the UT game.  I'm sure you'll be handing the out on Baxter.



Based on the timing, it's been speculated it could be a  placement test. No I didn't get that from the AJC but keep on accusing if you like.


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 11, 2010)

Rumor is it's grades or scores he had to make this summer to remain eligible for Fall Semester (enrollment) classes.


----------



## paulgadawg (Aug 11, 2010)

I just heard Branden is no longer eligible. The ship has started sinking again.


----------



## Buck (Aug 11, 2010)

paulgadawg said:


> I just heard Branden is no longer eligible. The ship has started sinking again.



Hmmm... searching your post history reveals all sorts of similar posts.  What's up with that?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Hmmm... searching your post history reveals all sorts of similar posts.  What's up with that?



I'm thinking he may be someone we have known by another name.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm thinking he may be someone we have known by another name.



The artist formally known as........


----------



## DSGB (Aug 12, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> The artist formally known as........



Chicken Little


----------



## maker4life (Aug 12, 2010)

Just heard he's back with the team .


----------



## Buck (Aug 12, 2010)

He's good to go..



> "Branden is academically in good standing for the 2010 season," Richt noted.
> 
> Smith missed the last eight practices but will return to the field on Friday when the Bulldogs practice in shells leading up to the team's second team scrimmage of the preseason on Saturday.



http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/081210aac.html


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

Told yall he would be back.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Told yall he would be back.



glad you were right, i was thinking he was gonna be a casualty.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

paulgadawg said:


> I just heard Branden is no longer eligible. The ship has started sinking again.



Genius, genius, genius.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> glad you were right, i was thinking he was gonna be a casualty.



I know a thing or two about a thing or two.


----------



## specrider (Aug 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know a thing or two about a thing or two.



I'm just glad you were right. This time of year I'm usually more worried about injuries. Anticipation of the season starts getting me excited about this time every year. Can't wait


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

Branden looked good at practice today, the whole defense was playing very impressive ball!  They've got me very optomistic about the new 3-4 scheme.


----------

